
Online Collaboration Tools Review - markmeyl
https://medium.com/motius-de/4-collaboration-tools-for-design-thinking-that-you-should-know-b1f28d0ab2cb
======
dijit
If I can do 80% of this with the "whiteboard" in my chat program (Slack,
Teams, Zoom) why on earth would I use a third-party?

More tools == more problems.

